# Why do you say this to people?



## BaKelt139

There is a spanish girl that makes fun of everyone that isn't her race or doesn't speak any spanish. She likes to scream threats and names at ppl in spanish. My friend and I want to find out some spanish phrases to defend ourselves or yell back at her with. I think this is the perfect site to find out some spanish phrases that will help with our problem. Any tips?


----------



## VenusEnvy

I'm not "Spanish People", but I hope I can still reply to this thread...   



Why don't you first tell us what you'd like to say in English??...


----------



## VenusEnvy

As you are a new member, I want to first welcome you to the forum!!

If you haven't done so, please read the rules  to find out what we're about.  


Titles like, "Please read this!" are highly discouraged. People will answer you when they have time. Don't be too pushy. We're people, too! Make sure your titles are pertinent to your question... 

Good luck!


----------



## Laia

Can you give us any concrete example of the things you have to defend of? 
Then I'll give you a lot of things to say to her


----------



## BaKelt139

Thanx, VenusEnvy. I've read the rules and I don't wish to say anything vulgar but things that are more defensive like " Why do you do this to people" or " Don't say that!". Oh, and I think I'll change my title now...


----------



## Laia

BaKelt139 said:
			
		

> Thanx, VenusEnvy. I've read the rules and I don't wish to say anything vulgar but things that are more defensive like " Why do you do this to people" or " Don't say that!". Oh, and I think I'll change my title now...


 
Why do you do this to people = ¿Por qué haces esto a la gente?
Don't say that = No digas eso

And I add:
Shut up= cállate = cierra el pico = cállate la boca


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Good, good... give us some more examples of things you'd like to say.*



			
				BaKelt139 said:
			
		

> " Why do you do this to people" or " Don't say that!".


Why do you say this to people? - Por qué dices esto a la gente? (oops, I read wrong...)
Don't say that! - No digas eso!


If you ask her a question, like your first example, she might respond to you... But, you don't know Spanish....How will you understand her?


----------



## BaKelt139

Laia,
I can't write the things she says but i think u get the point. what she says are not... pleasent things, if u get what i mean...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Try to act like you have some respect! - Trata de comportarte como tuvieras respeto!

Aren't you ashamed? - Tu no tienes verguenza?

Shame on you! - Debía darte verguenza!


----------



## Laia

*Cómprate un bosque y piérdete* = buy a forest and get lost in it (I learnt this sentence in WR... jeje)


----------



## BaKelt139

I understand a fair amount of spanish but cannot speak the language fluently. I have a feeling that she'll be 2 stumped that i said something back to her she won't reply! Either that or I'll walk away before she says anything back...


----------



## BaKelt139

Thanx so much!


----------



## Laia

*Para tí la perra gorda* = I don't know how to translate it, is a thing you say to a person that defend stupid things, when you want to stop talking to her/him, is like giving her the reason as if she was stupid...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laia said:
			
		

> *Para tí la perra gorda* = I don't know how to translate it, is a thing you say to a person that defend stupid things, when you want to stop talking to her/him, is like giving her the reason as if she was stupid...


Hmmmm... is this vulgar? .....


----------



## Laia

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... is this vulgar? .....


No, it isn't... actually it is very polite


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laia said:
			
		

> No, it isn't... actually it is very polite


.....
Isn't Perra like dog, or b*tch?....


----------



## el_empollon

Stop talking nonsense! - *¡Deja de hablar tonterías!*
** 
What on earth is your problem? - *¿Qué demonios te pasa?*
** 
You're such a scoundrel! - *¡Qué sinvergüenza eres!*
** 
How rude! - *¡Maleducado/a!*


----------



## Laia

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> .....
> Isn't Perra like dog, or b*tch?....


 
Yes.
But *perra gorda*... it was an old coin, I think.

From DRAE:
*Perra*
~* gorda, *o~* grande.**1.* f. coloq. Moneda española de cobre o aluminio que valía diez céntimos de peseta.


----------



## VenusEnvy

el_empollon said:
			
		

> You're such a scoundrel! - *¡Qué sinvergüenza eres!*


Just a little note.... I only hear "scoundrel" in old movies. If I heard a joven say it, I might laugh....  Just my $0.02.

My suggestion as it is in English would be:
You are shameless!


----------



## el_empollon

*Perra gorda* I think was an old coin with a low value.


----------



## el_empollon

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Just a little note.... I only hear "scoundrel" in old movies. If I heard a joven say it, I might laugh.... Just my $0.02.
> 
> My suggestion as it is in English would be:
> You are shameless!


 
Shameless!! That's the word I was looking for... couldn't think of it at the time  .
 
Thank you VenusEnvy.


----------



## BaKelt139

How do u say idiot in spanish? idioca?


----------



## VenusEnvy

It's idiota.


----------



## Laia

BaKelt139 said:
			
		

> How do u say idiot in spanish? idioca?


we say idiota


----------



## el_empollon

Idio*t*a  

Un saludo


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ok, ok, ok.... I've been quiet long enough....

BaKelt: If this is going on in your school, simply calling her names will not change anything. It will only increase  racial/ethnic tension. If she is really treating people this way, your "defending" yourself will not change her attitude. Something must have happened in her life to make her feel such anger inside.


What you should do is talk to someone in the school. I know that this is not the "cool" thing to do, just fighting back with harsher words is NOT THE SOLUTION..... *Tolerance is the solution.*


----------



## BaKelt139

thanx. I heard the "girl" say that and I thought she said idioca!


----------



## el_empollon

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ok.... I've been quiet long enough....
> 
> BaKelt: If this is going on in your school, simply calling her names will not change anything. It will only increase racial/ethnic tension. If she is really treating people this way, your "defending" yourself will not change her attitude. Something must have happened in her life to make her feel such anger inside.
> 
> What you should do is talk to someone in the school. I know that this is not the "cool" thing to do, just fighting back with harsher words is NOT THE SOLUTION..... Tolerance is the solution.


 
I agree totally with VenusEnvy. Arguing on and on about it usually does not solve the issue; it only makes things worse. What I personally recommend you do is tell an adult in the school what's going on and usually if it's serious enough, he/she will know exactly what to do so no one gets hurt.


----------



## BaKelt139

Thanx u guys. I really should do that, shoudn't I? I'm not the only 1 who suffers from her ethnocentric comments and threats. I've made up my mind. I'm gonna go to the school and report what she is doing. Thanx again. u were a big help.


----------



## SADACA

BaKelt139 said:
			
		

> There is a spanish girl that makes fun of everyone that isn't her race or doesn't speak any spanish. She likes to scream threats and names at ppl in spanish. My friend and I want to find out some spanish phrases to defend ourselves *tell her we are not her enemies* or *to get closer to her and help her if she has a problem*. I think this is the perfect site to find out some spanish phrases that will help with our problem. Any tips?


 
What do you think??
A little change a great mission!!!


----------



## Laia

el_empollon said:
			
		

> Arguing on and on about it usually does not solve the issue; it only makes things worse.


 
Yes, it always happens this way... but we don't learn and repeat and repeat... oh! humans!


----------



## BaKelt139

That's a good idea,Sadaca...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ba: If you'd like to know... in addition to going to someone in your school about the problem....

We are not your enemies - No somos tus enemigos.
Do you need to talk to someone? - Necesitas hablar con alguien?
Would you like to talk to us? - Te gustaría hablar con nosotros?
Why do you feel like you have to hurt people? - Por qué sientes que tienes que ofender a la gente?
Why do you want to bother us? - Por qué quieres molestarnos?


----------



## BaKelt139

I don't know if it would be 2 much trouble but could u put pronunciations in also please...


----------



## Laia

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Why do you feel like you need to hurt people? - Por qué sientes que tienes que ofender a la gente?


 
Great Venus!


----------



## SADACA

HEY!!!   What about a letter? I´m sure she will read it and why not? with a little luck we will have an answer, lets work on that!!!


----------



## el_empollon

Or better yet, you can just try to ignore her period. Don't say anything in return to her.


----------



## BaKelt139

Both of those ideas sound good. Ya think i can do 'em both at once?


----------



## ampurdan

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ba: If you'd like to know... in addition to going to someone in your school about the problem....
> 
> We are not your enemies - No somos tus enemigos.
> Do you need to talk to someone? - Necesitas hablar con alguien?
> Would you like to talk to us? - Te gustaría hablar con nosotros?
> Why do you feel like you have to hurt people? - Por qué sientes que tienes que ofender a la gente? I don't think that any Spanish speaker says it this way; I would say: Por qué razón tienes que ofender a la gente?
> Why do you want to bother us? - Por qué quieres molestarnos?


 
Noh sohmohs toos enehmeegohs.
Nehssehsseetahs ahblarrr cohn ahlghee-ehn?
Teh goostahreeah ahblarrr cohn nohsohtrohs?
Pohrr keh rrrassohn tee-ehnehs ke ohfehndehrr ah lah khgggehnteh?
Pohrr keh kee-ehrehs mohlehstahrnohs?


----------



## BaKelt139

Thanx 4 the pronunciations. it helped a lot.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

I was getting worried that no one in this forum had the sense to advise him/her to go and talk to an adult about this.
   As much as I hate to send this thread off topic, are the final "R"s trilled in spanish? I thought they were short taps like the "ere".


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> I was getting worried that no one in this forum had the sense to advise him/her to go and talk to an adult about this.


Hopefully by looking over the following posts, your worries have subsided:



			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ok.... I've been quiet long enough....
> 
> BaKelt: If this is going on in your school, simply calling her names will not change anything. It will only increase  racial/ethnic tension. If she is really treating people this way, your "defending" yourself will not change her attitude. Something must have happened in her life to make her feel such anger inside.
> 
> 
> What you should do is talk to someone in the school. I know that this is not the "cool" thing to do, just fighting back with harsher words is NOT THE SOLUTION..... *Tolerance is the solution.*





			
				el_empollon said:
			
		

> I agree totally with VenusEnvy. Arguing on and on about it usually does not solve the issue; it only makes things worse. What I personally recommend you do is tell an adult in the school what's going on and usually if it's serious enough, he/she will know exactly what to do so no one gets hurt.





			
				BaKelt139 said:
			
		

> Thanx u guys. I really should do that, shoudn't I? I'm not the only 1 who suffers from her ethnocentric comments and threats. I've made up my mind. I'm gonna go to the school and report what she is doing. Thanx again. u were a big help.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Yes they did, that's why I said "I _was_. So are the final "R"s trilled?


----------



## ampurdan

Well, they may be pronounced as an "ere" or as a somewhat softened "erre", but what I tried to make Bakelt see is that they should not be pronounced as the American or the British "r".


----------



## fsabroso

Hi Bakelt,


> There is a spanish girl that ...


is she Spanish or Hispanic?


----------



## BaKelt139

I actually believe she is hispanic b/c she is Puerto Rican. I didn't mean to say spanish, i was just thinking of the language she spoke...


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Noh sohmohs toos enehmeegohs.
> Nehssehsseetahs ahblarrr cohn ahlghee-ehn?
> Teh goostahreeah ahblarrr cohn nohsohtrohs?
> Pohrr keh rrrassohn tee-ehnehs ke ohfehndehrr ah lah khgggehnteh?
> Pohrr keh kee-ehrehs mohlehstahrnohs?


 
Ampurdan, tanta hache, ¿para qué?  
Si el español es tan fácil para pronunciar, pque se lee casi igual como se escribe...

A primera vista, pensaba que era noruego o sueco... jajajajaj

Bueno, entiendo eso de dos o o dos e, ya que en inglés se leen como u o como i... Pero las H? Y siempre después de vocales. 
Te agradecería la explicación.
Saludos...

*To Ba Kelt 139:*
Another expression to make someone to shut up:
vete a freir espárragos!
It's something like Go to hell, but avoiding swearing...
Although I would recommend what the other already did: ignore her, when she says some offensive, pretend she is not existing, and one day she will realize this is not the way to treat people, and if she continues like this, she will have no friends at all...


----------



## Cecilio

Merry Christmas everybody!

If you want to make someone stop talking, you would say something like:

- "¡Cállate!", "¡Cállate ya!"

Then, if the person goes on talking, you can say:

- "¡Que te calles!"

In fact, this last sentence is very popular. If I say to someone straightaway, it might sound a bit rude or a bit funny depending on the situation. I wouldn't use it if I wasn't very sure of the other person's reaction, or the situation where we are talking.

There are many expressions in Spanish beginning with "que te...", with an imperative meaning:

- "que te estés quieto", "que te sientes", "que te esperes", etc.

In these sentences, an expression of the type "te digo" is involved, or omitted: "(Te digo) que te sientes"; "Que te estés quieto (te digo)".


----------



## belén

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Try to act like you have some respect! - Trata de comportarte como tuvieras con respeto!
> 
> or
> 
> Demuestra que tienes respeto
> Trata de mostrar un poco de respeto - Show some respect
> 
> Aren't you ashamed? - Tu no tienes verguenza?
> 
> Shame on you! - Debía darte verguenza!



Some corrections


----------



## ampurdan

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ampurdan, tanta hache, ¿para qué?
> Si el español es tan fácil para pronunciar, pque se lee casi igual como se escribe...
> 
> A primera vista, pensaba que era noruego o sueco... jajajajaj
> 
> Bueno, entiendo eso de dos o o dos e, ya que en inglés se leen como u o como i... Pero las H? Y siempre después de vocales.
> Te agradecería la explicación.
> Saludos...


 
Bueno, no sé si es la mejor forma de indicarlo, pero quería señalar que "a" se pronuncia como ah! en inglés /a:/ (quizá más corta), pero no como "a" (/ei/,/ə/) ni como apple (/æ/). Asimismo, "eh" para evitar que se pronuncie como "i" o /ə/ y "oh" para evitar que se pronuncie "ow" or "ehw". 

No sé si era la mejor manera de señalarlo, pero me pareció la más práctica.


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, no sé si es la mejor forma de indicarlo, pero quería señalar que "a" se pronuncia como ah! en inglés /a:/ (quizá más corta), pero no como "a" (/ei/,/ə/) ni como apple (/æ/). Asimismo, "eh" para evitar que se pronuncie como "i" o /ə/ y "oh" para evitar que se pronuncie "ow" or "ehw".
> 
> No sé si era la mejor manera de señalarlo, pero me pareció la más práctica.


 
Ok, entiendo tu intención... Pero no olvides que los angloparlantes la h leen como se lee la j en español, y por eso me parece un poco confuso... Por lo menos yo lo he visto así, igual para un angloparlante no lo es...


----------



## ampurdan

Es cierto que aspiran las "h" que preceden una vocal, pero no las que siguen una vocal. De todas formas, no estoy muy seguro que el ver escrito "eh" evite que pronuncien "ei" y, asimismo, que el ver escrito "oh" evite que pronuncien "ow"... En fin, está claro que lo ideal es haber escuchado mucho el hablar de los nativos...


----------

